# Google- Celiac disease sometimes mistaken for IBS - SouthCoastToday.com



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Celiac disease sometimes mistaken for IBS**SouthCoastToday.com*Finally, the doctor gave me a diagnosis of *irritable bowel syndrome*. Will you devote some space to it? Should I be on a diet? I'm not. My husband still says it's all in my head. *Irritable bowel syndrome*, *IBS*, isn't in your head; it's in your digestive *...*<nobr>*and more »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

